# Bank card in Thailand



## theeo2275 (4 mo ago)

Hello!
Can I get a bank card in Thailand without being a resident of the country? (I'm from Russia).
If yes, which bank?


----------



## alford007 (4 mo ago)

theeo2275 said:


> Hello!
> Can I get a bank card in Thailand without being a resident of the country? (I'm from Russia).
> If yes, which bank?


It looks like SCB allows tourists to open bank accounts. See link below.



https://www.thethailandlife.com/thai-bank-account-foreigners



I do not have experience in this. Hopefully someone who has posts his experience here. Good luck.

Also, you may consider registering to a language school in Thailand, which allows you to apply for an education visa, which then can provide you with the necessary papers to open a bank account in Thailand.


----------

